# Red Maple



## cecil (Jan 23, 2017)

I had to cut a red maple that was dying next to my house. Part fell on on my roof over the new year's eve. Half the tree was dead and the other half was still green. I saved some of the part that was green and cut into chunks. My question is red maple wood as good a wood to use as sugar maple? Thanks.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 23, 2017)

Yes, I use it all the time, both chunks and splits.


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 23, 2017)

Lucky guy, (for the wood part) Either maple will work to my knowledge. I have had friends use it as well.


----------



## sunerylander (Apr 27, 2017)

Thats new for me, I think Im gonna use that, THanks for the info.


----------

